# Which is your favourite distro



## Manshahia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi friends,
What do u think which is the best Linux Distro??
May U hav tried every version and u want to tell all of us.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

Which is the BEST LINUX DISTRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mediator (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

@VG : Bro thats an outdated thread n needs to be destroyed ! Exactly 2 yrs old!


----------



## Manshahia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

I was also trying to do that. But as i m new to this FORUM i dont knw how to destroy it. Even i searched the FAQ's for that. But all in Wain. Can anyone tell me?
One More thing @mediator ,things 2 years back were different and today r different .
Tell me how to destroy the thread?


----------



## eddie (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

Where is the option that says "Others"?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

I guess you're happier now eddie. You needn't use Others option now.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

hey TECH_FOR_FUTURE how u did that?
Tell me plz.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

I will let this run for now. But, if anyone starts distro trolling, I am deleting those replies. Just vote for what you feel is the best. 
You can put forth the points that you feel makes it a worthy choice. But, do not compare it with any other distro. That just creates unnecessary fighting.
And you'll cannot delete/destroy any threads, that power is reserved for us moderators and admins. Anyways no need to delete that thread now. Maybe it will get cleaned up in time.
__________


			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> hey TECH_FOR_FUTURE how u did that?
> Tell me plz.


That is reserved for mods/admins. We have the power to modify/delete other members post, if there is any need.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

how u became a moderator over here?
i m new here. plz tell me


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38454


----------



## eddie (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Ever Tried Linux? Then Answer This.*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I guess you're happier now eddie.


 You bet I am  

So I would like vote for Gentoo Linux. It is one of those rare distributions that listens to you and acts according to your choices instead of wanting you to follow some pre-defined settings...which some developer thought would be good for you.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey TECH_UR_FUTURE hav u tried CentOS i having its DVD and people say that its very close to RED HAT.
Is it right?


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 1, 2006)

right.. there are two types of people in this world.
those who use Gentoo, and those who dont


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 1, 2006)

there is no fun in being an moderator. it just add to much load.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> right.. there are two types of people in this world.
> those who use Gentoo, and those who dont


And we fall in dont's


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 1, 2006)

@Manshahia it is a redhat without redhat logo


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia, CentOS is a community maintained enterprise distribution which is actually developed from RHEL's source packages and provides support independently.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

So sud i go for it. But i m also having DVD of Knoppix , DVD of SUse 10.0 and CD of Ubuntu, DVD of CENTOS.
Which is the Best?
I hav to install within a day or two. Plz tell me.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Hey TECH_UR_FUTURE hav u tried CentOS i having its DVD and people say that its very close to RED HAT.
> Is it right?


I haven't cos I am not that fond of Red Hat/ Fedora core. And anyways I'd rather prefer Fedora Core over CentOS cos I believe former has a lot more user and contributer base than the latter. And that makes a difference in lot of ways.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

I wanted to install Knoppix but people started saying if wont work gud when installed on a hard disk .
Is it True?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> So sud i go for it. But i m also having DVD of Knoppix , DVD of SUse 10.0 and CD of Ubuntu, DVD of CENTOS.
> Which is the Best?
> I hav to install within a day or two. Plz tell me.


Well I'd suggest Ubuntu cos I am a fan of that. Even Suse is really great. I don't really know of CentOS so won't speak anything about it. Well, IMO knoppix is rather better as a live CD/DVD. It has nothing special to offer once installed on hard disk. Well this is just my personal opinion and it may vary with different users here.
__________


			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> I wanted to install Knoppix but people started saying if wont work gud when installed on a hard disk .
> Is it True?


Nope. Just search the forum. You will get a thread on it on the first or the second page of this section. I have installed knoppix too. But, I like ubuntu more and went back to it.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 1, 2006)

@Manshahia CentOS is specially made to run dedicated server. why u want to use it on pc?
i think u should go for ubuntu but in case u r a I.T student or developer than u should go for suse as it comes with all dev tools and libraries. but with ubuntu u need to download all such stuff from net.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

I ran Knoppix LIVE and found it very interesting , being on DVD it has all the softwares that r required. I m thinking of Knoppix.
I had also tried SUSE 10.0 but didnt found much attractive.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia, nah that's not true at all. I have several Knoppix installations working peacefully as desktops since years.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

@ TECH_FOR_FUTURE Can u tell me the procedure how to Install Knoppix?
I didnt found any option of install there.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia, in earlier version there was this script to install.

$ su -
# knoppix-installer

that opens up a GUI installer which guides you through partitioning and installation.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

where do i hav to write this script?
In that command prompt like thing??(I hav forgotten his name)


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

Just read the reply given here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39984.
It is quite well explained at both the places, IMO.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

But yaar there they r saying that installing Knoppix wud nt run perfectly


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

^^ Thats rubbish, who told u that? I've been using Knoppix since 1 yr past without any problems! Its awesome n has got awesome GUI too! Its one of the coolest distro I have eva seen!


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

To yaar vo log muje behkane ki koshish kar rahe the.

So can u plz tell me how to start the installation of Knoppix?
I m having a DVD of that


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> But yaar there they r saying that installing Knoppix wud nt run perfectly


Who said that?
I had it installed on my hard disk for 2-3 months, it was fine.
And you don't believe GNUrag who's a system admin? He's maintained knoppix installed on hard disk, as he said. I'd be ready to believe him unless you find someone who's a long time knoppix user and gives me proper cons of installing it on the hard disk.
Knoppix has a debian background, which makes it a nice and powerful distro. And Ubuntu is also a derivative of Debian GNU/Linux. So really speaking they both have some common origins but their finishing is quite different cos their intended primary purposes are different.


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok yaar.
Thnx
This Forum is Gr8
__________
Thnx for the Support


----------



## eddie (Nov 1, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> right.. there are two types of people in this world.
> those who use Gentoo, and those who dont


 Yup just the way how there are either crazy people (gentooers) or the sane ones in the world


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2006)

So the final conclusion is that there are 10 types of people in the world.


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

@manshia : Read what has been posted by @Gnurag. Trust him! Trust me! Believe us! Neways those who told u knoppix is bad for hardisks or whateva, ask them how to install knoppix on hardisk!


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 1, 2006)

Thnx guys and Congratulations.
I hav successfully installed Knoppix 5.0.1
Special Thnx to --
1. TEch_for_future
2. Mediator
3. GNUrag
4. Desi-Tek.com
Thnx AGain


----------



## red_hat (Nov 1, 2006)

Actually u r work starts now
to install various packages and to configure it so u can use it as in a regular course


----------



## mediator (Nov 1, 2006)

^^Nope, thats the beauty of Knoppix. U don't have to do much!!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 1, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Thnx guys and Congratulations.
> I hav successfully installed Knoppix 5.0.1
> Special Thnx to --
> 1. TEch_for_future
> ...


WOW! Seems like the credits of a movie complete with special thanks to guest appearances! 
Just having some fun, mate!

Anyway, people are just discussing Knoppix here. What about the other distros? And SUSE is not free, is it? Shouldn't the poll have an option for OpenSUSE? How is it? I am downloading it presently and it is a 3,566.1MB ISO. I don't want to waste all that if it is not good enough.
I have tried Ubuntu. It sucks! It is such a bare bones operating system. I am told OpenSUSE comes with a LOT of pre-installed software and I am looking forward to using some of them.

BTW, why aren't more people involved in this? Given the popularity Linux and open source enjoys in this forum, this topic should have been bursting with responses. Actually, it should have been in the 'Open Source' forum. People don't generally want to *waste* replies in forums which do not add to their post count.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 2, 2006)

Firstly, posts made in this section are counted.
Secondly ubuntu's just great. Yeah maybe it's pretty cumbersome for bandwidth starved people. I really hope they do something about it. Or if they have, then I don't know about it.
Well Suse is free but you need to pay if you want support from Novell or updates from specially optimisedand well tested rpm's from separate repository. Otherwise  you can install yum or as I did, install smart and that makes you use the repositories of current opensuse. So, actually no point in downloading suse rather then opensuse, if you want something that's free.
And ubuntu with it's solid debian background just rocks. You are just saying that cos you are totally ignorant of what powerful system management tools lie beyond that minimalistic interface. I don't blame you for that, cos I myself had fallen under that impression when I started with it. That's the beauty behind Ubuntu. Nice simple and uncluttered frontend with a powerful backend.


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

aryaush said:
			
		

> I have tried Ubuntu. It sucks! It is such a bare bones operating system. I am told OpenSUSE comes with a LOT of pre-installed software and I am looking forward to using some of them.


Hi @aryaush, but u shudn't judge an OS by its lightness regarding preinstalled softwares. Software can be installed afterwards too! I like FC5 da most, but seriously speaking it has too many softwares bundled and many I have not even used. Given the large amount of disk space I have on Desktop PC that heavyness is irrelevant to me.
Knoppix is damn cool, n has got little to do on installation of addtional packages n configuration. N ubuntu being lightwieght is good for low disk space PC's. People can install whateva they like that is useful for them!
Neways I just replaced Knoppix on mah Lappy with Ubuntu seeing many people do that. One thing is for sure, It has got a good hardware support. Knoppix was not able to cure the touchpad rolling, but in UBuntu it works good! But still I wont give mah judgement about Ubuntu unless I spend some 1 month on it!



			
				aryaush said:
			
		

> People don't generally want to *waste* replies in forums which do not add to their post count.


Oh no! A lot do waste especially phreaks like me in chit chat where post count becomes static!


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 2, 2006)

mandriva .........my all time fav...(got mandriva 2007 dvd today lfy magazine 
secondly fedora....not beyond these to distros....

also, personally i dont like ubuntu..


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Firstly, posts made in this section are counted.


I have no idea why, but I initially thought this topic was in the 'Fight Club' forum. I don't even remember why I thought so. Maybe I linked it to the post just after or before it in the 'New Posts' page.



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> And ubuntu with it's solid debian background just rocks. You are just saying that cos you are totally ignorant of what powerful system management tools lie beyond that minimalistic interface. I don't blame you for that, cos I myself had fallen under that impression when I started with it. That's the beauty behind Ubuntu. Nice simple and uncluttered frontend with a powerful backend.


What is this 'solid debian background'? How does it differ from OpenSUSE and other Linux distros? What are the pros and cons of OpenSUSE?

And I did not say that Ubuntu sucks in general. I said that it sucks because it is a bare bones operating system, i.e. does not have many bundled applications. Don't get me wrong. I do admit that I know very little about Linux compared to some the Linux gurus on this forum itself, but I would love to expand my knowledge regarding it, now that I have both Windows and Macintosh under my belt and a powerful laptop to do all my experimentation with.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Oh no! A lot do waste especially phreaks like me in chit chat where post count becomes static!


Well, I assure you there aren't too many 'phreaks' like you in the world of online forums. People, in general, want to see their post count increase when they have submitted a post. And if that doesn't happen, there are many who ignore that particular forum. I, for one, use to be very concerned about my post count in the early days of my starting with forum posting, but I am past that and post for the fun of doing so now.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 2, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What is this 'solid debian background'? How does it differ from OpenSUSE and other Linux distros? What are the pros and cons of OpenSUSE?


Solid debian background as in it uses the APT, uses archive mirroring techniques same as that of debian, syncs itself to debian's Sid and continues building on top of that. Apart from that, it is community maintained and mostly democratic. 

No idea about SuSE though 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> And I did not say that Ubuntu sucks in general. I said that it sucks because it is a bare bones operating system, i.e. does not have many bundled applications.


It has a fully functional Office suite, PIM suite, browser. 
It cannot bundle restricted media codecs due to purely legal reasons and not technical. Several media codecs are patent encumbered and last thing Canonical would want to see is a patent infringement lawsuite.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 2, 2006)

@tech ur future:you should've added debian as an option or @tleast make ubunutu option as debian/ubuntu..nyways Debian Rocks!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 2, 2006)

I just edited the poll so could only enter two entries. Will have to edit the poll again yaar. And if I make in Ubuntu/Debian then it orphanates Knoppix which, again comes from Debian. So, I guess I will keep debian in others only for now.


----------



## eddie (Nov 2, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> It cannot bundle restricted media codecs due to purely legal reasons and not technical.


 ...but can't they include just decoding of some codecs that allow it? AFAIK mp3 decoding is not restricted...this is the reason why distro like Slackware includes it by default. This would really help new users because listening to MP3s is one of the first things any user does on his/her system.


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

@aryayush:
 NO dood, there aren't many good forums like this one where debates n jokes can be shared. So forget about ur statement of "*too many 'phreaks' like you in the world of online forums.*"
Goto to chit-chat, u'll find more than half of the registered users here njoying there and "phreaking" there. On contrary, I'll call people who like to see their post counts increase as *"phreaks" in real sense* and I feel pity for such people who like to sit all day on such forums and ORKUT (best example) to see there posts increase. I really dunno what makes them so happy about it n that makes em "netaholic" !!
Some of my friends in Orkut proudly say they have 7000 scraps  . But then whats so great about it?? Did they achieve some noble prize by doing so??

So It really doesn't matter to me how much posts of mine increases. All I care for is pure entertainment and geting knowledge! But "post count increase" is totally irrelevant to me!


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 2, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> ...but can't they include just decoding of some codecs that allow it? AFAIK mp3 decoding is not restricted...this is the reason why distro like Slackware includes it by default. This would really help new users because listening to MP3s is one of the first things any user does on his/her system.


Does Slackware distribute factory made pressed CDs officially with their logos? For that matter even Debian supports all multimedia codecs since they distribute their ISOs only through online mirrors.

The problem with Redhats and Ubuntus is that they officially distribute factory made pressed cds. If they were to distribute players capable of playing mp3s, they'll have to pay MP3 (yes, mp3 decoding) royalities to Thomson. Have a quick glance at royality charges at *www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html

Some distribution vendours having some amount of *$clue* distribute from Europe to avoid these hassels (like Knoppix,  though they dont provide pressed cds).


----------



## aryayush (Nov 2, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Solid debian background as in it uses the APT, uses archive mirroring techniques same as that of debian, syncs itself to debian's Sid and continues building on top of that. Apart from that, it is community maintained and mostly democratic.


Uh... I understood every word of that! Thanks for such a simple explanation! 
Could someone translate this into english for me, please?

Just for fun, this is what your explanation would have sounded like in Pirate-speak:





> Solid debian background as in it uses th' APT, uses archive mirrorin' techniques same as that o' debian, syncs itself t' debian's Sid 'n continues buildin' on top o' that. Arrrgh! Apart from that, 'tis community maintained 'n mostly democratic. Land ho!


Doesn't make it any more legible, as far as I am concerned!


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 2, 2006)

though i am not a linux lover 
but SUSE is tryin to make a place in my heart
have tried Ubnutu but i dont like it (it can be due to less softies installed as SUSE comes in 5 CD's and Ubuntu just 1)


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 3, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> though i am not a linux lover
> but SUSE is tryin to make a place in my heart
> have tried Ubnutu but i dont like it (it can be due to less softies installed as SUSE comes in 5 CD's and Ubuntu just 1)



u should try the ubuntu DVD then..its consist of more thn wht u can think off 

i installed mandriva 2007 today and cant believe the 3d effects ...
this time too mandriva rocks and its worth to upgrade ....

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/516/neerge9.th.png
*img110.imageshack.us/img110/4218/screenshotdm1.th.png


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Neeraj, why don't u post ur dekstop screenshots here so that I can ponder nicely over it ! Post some 2-3 best desktop shots!


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 3, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Hi Neeraj, why don't u post ur dekstop screenshots here so that I can ponder nicely over it ! Post some 2-3 best desktop shots!



lol....well i was talking abt 3d effects in mandriva..not abt showing screenshots of desktops...

neway im @windows right now..when i come back to mandriva..will post some of the best !!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2006)

neerajvohra said:
			
		

> u should try the ubuntu DVD then..its consist of more thn wht u can think off
> 
> i installed mandriva 2007 today and cant believe the 3d effects ...
> this time too mandriva rocks and its worth to upgrade ....
> ...


 Uh... I am not very impressed. They should try some anti-aliasing. Have a look at this screenshot if you want to see mind-blowing graphics:

*www.tachypic.com/thumb/2430.jpeg

Click on it or visit this link to see a larger view. It is a 1680x1050 PNG image and the size is 952KB.

But since Mandriva is a community driven product and is free of charge, the graphics are commendable indeed. BTW, those are not '3d effects', they are your normal two dimensional graphics.


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi aayush, since Mac doesn't fit in Open Source so u shud post ur desktop screenshots here n let me ponder over it!


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 3, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Uh... I am not very impressed. They should try some anti-aliasing. Have a look at this screenshot if you want to see mind-blowing graphics:


Why are you are comparing apples to oranges


----------



## demoninside (Nov 3, 2006)

Humm So look like I m the only one voted for CentOS,
I am using it from last one month,
A good OS with easy use capablity, and base as RHEL 4

I think a good combination.

So my vote goes to it


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey how is CentOS??
I tried installing it today but all in WAIN.
It struck while creating partitions.
Is it completely updated?
I hav installed Suse 10. Sud i give it a try or not?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 3, 2006)

Suse 10.2 for me!


----------



## JGuru (Nov 3, 2006)

I voted for Ubuntu. It's a nice distro & the current Linux distro champion.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 3, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Why are you are comparing apples to oranges


I wasn't trying to compare the two, I was just trying to show that higher standards have been set in the industry and while the open source community has achieved a lot steadily over the years, they still have to improve a bit more to reach the pro level. 
__________
BTW, isn't there a DVD version of Ubuntu 6.10 which is fully loaded with additional software?
__________
I also want to see screenshots and know all the features and technical specifications of 'Mandriva Linux Free 2007'. Where can I get them?
Mandriva's official site sucks! They are just pushing their paid operating system and provide very basic information about the free version and download links.


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 3, 2006)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Hey how is CentOS??
> I tried installing it today but all in WAIN.
> It struck while creating partitions.
> Is it completely updated?
> I hav installed Suse 10. Sud i give it a try or not?



i tried Cent os...and its just the rhel 4 modification package...,but its very easy to configure a wonderful os too..

@manshahia ..follow here

if ur going to install CentOS


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 4, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to compare the two, I was just trying to show that higher standards have been set in the industry and while the open source community has achieved a lot steadily over the years, they still have to improve a bit more to reach the pro level.


Dont get me started on Apple please. What higher standards in industry were you talking about?


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> BTW, isn't there a DVD version of Ubuntu 6.10 which is fully loaded with additional software?


No it doesnt. Ubuntu DVD only contains main section of [K/X/Ed]ubuntu.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2006)

Duh, leave it please! I do not wish to start a flame war here. If you are even going to argue with me on the fact the Apple has the BEST UI among all operating systems out there, well, I can't help you, mate.
But please don't make an issue out of it. Apple is crap and Linux and Open Source rocks - is that more to your liking!
(You don't really need to answer that.)


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 4, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> But please don't make an issue out of it. Apple is crap and Linux and Open Source rocks - is that more to your liking!
> (You don't really need to answer that.)


Dont try to put words in my mouth. I did not say anything of that sort.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 4, 2006)

Apple is crap when it comes to the OSS and Linux.those who buy apple is like who buys a New Bike and argue for what is best?-say Bajaj Pulsar Vs TVS Apache.so dont put apple crap here in OSS section.apple is a betrayer who misused BSD License.also that apple crap does not even donate code back to the parent community.
Another crap is on the making-guess who-Our Novell Suse,with partnership with the devil himself(M$),sure Novell is going to die really bad.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, Apple is bleeding crap. They will burn in hell and all Apple users are stupid suckers! That's the spirit.

Now, can we return to the topic at hand please? Which is your favourite distro?


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 4, 2006)

Debian, Fedora and SUSE - all depending on the mood or requirements. With
each new release, however, Fedora is losing my respect. My dream Linux distro
would be a perfect blend of SUSE and Debian. SUSE is great, but lacks a solid
package management system and extensive repositories. The updater was a
pure mess in 10.1, and users are forced into adding a dozen repos for multimedia
support and other things.

The moment SUSE switches to apt/deb package system, it'll become "the best"
GNU/Linux distribution. There's no doubt about it.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 5, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> The moment SUSE switches to apt/deb package system, it'll become "the best" GNU/Linux distribution. There's no doubt about it.


I wonder if with Novell's recent M$ embrace, it will have same respect in the community.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2006)

is there any move from novell suse reg switching to dpkg and apt wajig etc..


----------



## vinutux (Nov 5, 2006)

i am experiensed linux use in more than 4-5 years:

my conclutions are  

* 1 Redhat ---------good stable  but paid 

2.fedora ----not stable as redhat.but free as usable but i rant it was NO:2:

3.Debian ------outdated packages but more stable '''''''also geecky :
 
4 Slackware ------- not for nnewbies very hard to use but know more about  linux...

5 .Gentoo ------ also geeky unusabe in my experience 

6 .Mandriva ------ the biggest looser very buggy one but good support for multimedia

7 .meppis ---------- good multimedia support free and non free packages with latest KUBUNTU NO:3 

8 .freespire -------good mm support but unusable for advanced users only basic linux usablity 

9 .Xandros --------another mimic 2 windows like linspire Support mm but unusabel for advanced users I DONT LIKE IT 

10 . SUSE --------more packages but not stable buggy very slow in my experience  I Dont like this distro tooo Only usfull for fools and business 

11.UBUNTU --------- it was th king NO:1 distro in desktops and servers Best distro man  eve made ... * 

 Better support more stable very speedy ....cool live or install

Commercial support free shipit........ 

Thre is more than 10000 reason for UBUNTU is in NO;1  
 
......................................................................

USE it share it and close the Windows worl 

        or

KILL the BILL ----- start now UBUNTU.com
.......................................................\\Tanx


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 5, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> I wonder if with Novell's recent M$ embrace, it will have same respect in the community.


The community is very diverse in nature. There are those who use Linux because
it's better and they like it, and those who like Linux only because they hate
Microsoft. I don't care for the latter.

I see no "evil" in Microsoft-Novell relationship. I'll even go as further as saying
that Microsoft is looking forward to a new base for its range of operating systems.
Last time it happened, when Microsoft left the DOS/Win base for NT, which was
based on VMS. Then, David Cutler of DEC was hired to lead the development
of Windows NT in 1988.

Those who have used Windows SFU (Services for UNIX) for XP and SUA for
2003 and Vista, know that Microsoft has provided POSIX compatibility for quite
some time now. Who knows, maybe they'll build their next 'killer' operating system
on a hybrid UNIX-Singularity base?

Interesting times ahead, indeed!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2006)

Y forget debian yaar? debian's experimental tree contains almost all new packages and the total packages i can fetch in my debian testing with experimental,unstable apt-pinned is around 20235+ 
ubuntu uses debian's testing branch.infact  most of the distros in yor post are based on debian-dpkg,apt.me also a user 4m 1999


----------



## vinutux (Nov 5, 2006)

UBUNTU .................


IT was rockig ................. IT rules 
I said beforehand only, NO DISTRO TROLLING ALLOWED.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 5, 2006)

i like slackware 11.0


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 6, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> Apple is crap when it comes to the OSS and Linux.those who buy apple is like who buys a New Bike and argue for what is best?-say Bajaj Pulsar Vs TVS Apache.so dont put apple crap here in OSS section.apple is a betrayer who misused BSD License.also that apple crap does not even donate code back to the parent community.
> Another crap is on the making-guess who-Our Novell Suse,with partnership with the devil himself(M$),sure Novell is going to die really bad.



wow...u comment exactly wht i was thinking when reading the posts...lol gr8 man !!


----------



## eddie (Nov 6, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Does Slackware distribute factory made pressed CDs officially with their logos?


 Yes they do
*store.slackware.com/cgi-bin/store

AFAIK (and read) MP3 patent holders have left "open source decoders" out of the scope of the licensing fees. They have left them alone so that the MP3 format could be made more popular but that is just voluntary on their part.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 6, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> Yes they do
> *store.slackware.com/cgi-bin/store


Oh, i take my words back. Seems like i'm unsure on what parameters these rights are granted.



> AFAIK (and read) MP3 patent holders have left "open source decoders" out of the scope of the licensing fees. They have left them alone so that the MP3 format could be made more popular but that is just voluntary on their part.


Not sure about that. AFAIK, there was a huge cry over *mplaye*r project and rumours that its being forced to close down.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 6, 2006)

Damn Small Linux


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 13, 2006)

Guys can u tell me which COdec to download for running Mp3's in SUSE 10.0


----------



## JGuru (Nov 13, 2006)

@Manshahia , For *Installing win32 Codecs, Java, NVidia or ATI Radeon drivers, Flash, MP3, DVD Playback etc., in Suse 10.1* , click here
 It contains all the information you need!!!


----------

